# Hello there!



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi! My name is Rachael and I am the personal attendent to three lovely cats, Kobie, Mocha and Thurston. My cats have very unique personalities, and they deffinatley run the house, much to the chagrin of my dog. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...and it's fitting that I'm the first to reply as I have a Kobi too....who also gets called Kobster. What color is your Kobie? You can see mine in my sig....


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Rachael to the forum , enjoy.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My Kobie is Orange and white, like your holly!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you've got lovely cats there  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Rachael, welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Rachael:

Welcome. We look forward to hearing about you and your kittys and dog!  

Christina


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome aboard, Rachael!


----------

